# Crystal red shrimp



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Can you house Crystal red shrimp and bettas together?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Kalari32 said:


> Can you house Crystal red shrimp and bettas together?


You can, provided you have a lot of hiding spaces. How big is your tank though? Also, some bettas just don't like tank mates and will eat them. Mine do just fine.


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

The only problem I see is the crystal reds high visibility. Some bettas won't tolerate anyone else in their territory and will kill anything that they see moving. This is why many people get ghost shrimp, because bettas have a hard time seeing them. As long as your betta is fine with others in his tank and you have plenty of cover for him they should be fine together.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember... They are VERY expensive, and are you willing to risk VERY expensive betta snacks?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You are talking about the red and white striped ones, aren't you? I only ask because some people get them mixed up with RCS. They are more sensitive than Red Cherry Shrimp; you might start out with a few of those. And you can mix the two without fear of breeding because they're separate species.

I've discovered I can't have anything but Assassin snails in Willie's tank while Si has RCS, Dwarf Crayfish and Thai Micro Crabs with no problems.


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

Crs are awfully pricey to risk as betta snacks. :/
They're also very sensitive. I've been researching them for months and am about to set up my first shrimp tank. (After it cycles of course). 

Even if your betta leaves the adults alone, you won't get any babies. 
If you want shrimp in the betta tank, go with something a little bigger. Amanos are a good choice as they are big enough to defend themselves. I've also had success with ghost shrimp and bettas.

Maybe look into setting up an appropriate shrimp specific tank if you're set on the crs?
they sure are lovely. I just ordered 50 S grades and my friend is holding shipping on them while i cycle the tank and even with the "family and friends" discount my picket book took a hit.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot to ask: How big is your tank? Do you have lots of hiding places and plants for the shrimp?


----------

